# Ever heard of these guys?



## GTPE2B (Oct 26, 2010)

I was looking into employment with this company, but I can't find anything on them other a few job postings and "major contributor" designations for charitable donations. I've noticed they have offices all over the U.S. but primarily in the eastern half. What can you tell me about them?

Engineering Design &amp; Testing Corp.

Thanks!


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 26, 2010)

GTPE2B said:


> I was looking into employment with this company, but I can't find anything on them other a few job postings and "major contributor" designations for charitable donations. I've noticed they have offices all over the U.S. but primarily in the eastern half. What can you tell me about them?
> Engineering Design &amp; Testing Corp.
> 
> Thanks!


EDT website

I don't have any first hand knowledge, but it looks to me like a group of independent consulting engineers that share a common company name and website so that they can share marketing expenses and appear as a large organization rather than as individual consultants. Not sure what other business aspects are shared or if they lease a common office space at each of the locations. Financial planners sometimes use this type of arrangement so that overhead expenses are shared. I suspect that there in not a lot of work collaboration between the engineers but it gives the public a place to find a consultant and the consultants can recommend each other for projects involving their respective expertise.

I'd be interested if my suspicions are correct. Does anyone have any direct experience with them?


----------

